# Places to visit on the way to Portugal bypassing Madrid



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

We are thinking of driving to Central Portugal and would welcome suggestions of places to interest to stay/visit,have been to Toledo & Avila.
Usually stay overnight and early breakfast before long drive


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Mérida and Cáceres, both in Extremadura.


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

In addition to the sites already mentioned, I can recommend an overnight stay at la Hospedería Real Monasterio in Guadalupe, Extremadura, and a tour of the adjacent Royal Monastery.

The list of UNESCO World Heritage sites has often helped me plan my trips:
Spain - UNESCO World Heritage Centre .


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Mérida and Cáceres, both in Extremadura.


Thanks,we are thinking of staying overnight with breakfast,have you been ?


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Also Trujillo, near Cácares.

A lovely route is the M501/CL501 from San Martín de Valdeiglesias all the way through the Sierra de Gredos, passing Arenas de San Pedro, on to Jarandilla de la Vera (with a Parador) and Cuacos de Yuste where you'll find the Monasterio de Yuste where Carlos V came to die (bringing with him the recipe for a beer from the low countries that is still sold all over Spain).


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

Chopera said:


> near Cácares.


Freudian slip?


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Brangus said:


> Freudian slip?


The result of spending the last 5 years changing nappies every day


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

Chopera said:


> Also Trujillo, near Cácares. A lovely route is the M501/CL501 from San Martín de Valdeiglesias all the way through the Sierra de Gredos, passing Arenas de San Pedro, on to Jarandilla de la Vera (with a Parador) and Cuacos de Yuste where you'll find the Monasterio de Yuste where Carlos V came to die (bringing with him the recipe for a beer from the low countries that is still sold all over Spain).


Yes,I do remember we did stayed at the Parador in Jarandilla de la Vera with our girls 30years ago ! Hopefully it would be cheaper now for Amigos de Parador,thanks for jotting my memory.
It would be wonderful to revisit also to see the Monasterio de Yuste


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

celia50 said:


> Yes,I do remember we did stayed at the Parador in Jarandilla de la Vera with our girls 30years ago ! Hopefully it would be cheaper now for Amigos de Parador,thanks for jotting my memory.
> It would be wonderful to revisit also to see the Monasterio de Yuste


I can't comment on the prices but they've extended and renovated the Parador quite a bit in recent years. If you're feeling fit they've also opened up "la ruta del emperador" which is an old path between Jarandilla and Yuste.


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

After Toledo,we decided to visit Cuidad Rodrigo as it is nearest to our daughter's pueblo.
It was wonderful to stay at the Parador and we had dinner at the local restaurant which we enjoyed with farinato ( fried eggs,Spanish sausages and slices of potatoes which is cut up and 'mixed' at the table ! Healthy salad for two and chuleton with chips and flan and helado.
Breakfast is always good at the Parador.
Disappointed with 'work/repairs along the medieval stone wall meant OH joining me on walk in town.Loads of churches to visit,also bought local embutidos for family.


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

Brangus said:


> In addition to the sites already mentioned, I can recommend an overnight stay at la Hospedería Real Monasterio in Guadalupe, Extremadura, and a tour of the adjacent Royal Monastery. The list of UNESCO World Heritage sites has often helped me plan my trips: Spain - UNESCO World Heritage Centre .


We are looking forward to our stay at Hospederia Real Monasterio,thanks for your suggestion


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

celia50 said:


> After Toledo,we decided to visit *Cuidad Rodrigo as it is nearest to our daughter's pueblo.*
> It was wonderful to stay at the Parador and we had dinner at the local restaurant which we enjoyed with farinato ( fried eggs,Spanish sausages and slices of potatoes which is cut up and 'mixed' at the table ! Healthy salad for two and chuleton with chips and flan and helado.
> Breakfast is always good at the Parador.
> Disappointed with 'work/repairs along the medieval stone wall meant OH joining me on walk in town.Loads of churches to visit,also bought local embutidos for family.


La Alberca is also worth a visit if you're in that neck of the woods.


----------

